# insulation damage to in-walls?



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just cut the holes for my in-ceiling speakers and, as expected, hit a bunch of pink blown insulation in the attic. I've read that this is good from an acoustic aspect, but I wonder about its effect on the speaker wiring? I have Polk RC60i.

Since the back has exposed wiring, etc, won't the small insulation particles that get in there affect the performance? If it does, what is the best way to protect the speaker from the insulation?

Thanks.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Try to push the insulation away from touching the speaker and crossover. I don't think that the particles would have much effect other than getting it filthy


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the note. I can't find anywhere where this is discussed. I can't believe I'm the first guy to worry about it...


----------

